# Roll Around Shop Cart



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is a shop cart that I have been building over the last couple of weekends. I am still in the "Build stuff for shop" phase and I needed an extra worksurface plus more storage so I thought this would fit the bill.

If you are interested in plans; you can find them here:

Woodsmith Shop Roll-Around Shop Cart

I basically built my cart exactly to the plan. The cart features 2 different size drawers with full extension drawer slides, 5" double locking casters (this thing is _solid_ when locked down, probably due to the weight), a large MDF top worksurface with edging (and cleats underneath to prevent sagging), a mid-level MDF shelf, and a rear cubby for frequently used items. The only thing that I can think of that I changed from the plan was the size of the top. I made it have a larger overhang to better accomodate using clamps. I used a natural finish and only polyurethaned the top to make glue drips and messes easier to clean up. 

If you are a beginner and need something like this around your shop I would highly recommend it. The plans are really straight-forward and easy to follow and you end up with a rock-solid cart for your shop. 

*Front*










*Side View*










*Rear*










*Drawers*


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

that promises to be a very useful item. nice job.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

i've been thinking about building a few of those to replace some open steel stands. I already did the table saw. Planer is next. Much better use of space.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I wish I had a shop to roll stuff around in. I really really like that cart.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice cart. You will like the full extension drawers. :thumbsup:

These days I make my stands with casters. The latest lumber storage rack has casters. The old back needs the assistance.

I would have put a lip on the middle shelf. Too easy for things to slide off when the cart is moved.

I would have made the top shelf without the overhang. I would have wanted to use the apron for clamping. The extra depth means extra stiffness in the reference surface.

Consider some peg board in the rear cubby. It may provide better use of the space.

I would install a power strip with a long extension cord. Always useful to be able to pull somethings into power on a cart.


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Great ideas! I will definitely take into consideration. A power strip is next to be added. 

Heck, I like this cart so much I might build a couple more.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job on the cart Crick. Too many people don't want to put any time or money into a nice solid piece for the shop. Looks great and good luck with it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Crick07 said:


> Great ideas! I will definitely take into consideration. A power strip is next to be added.
> 
> Heck, I like this cart so much I might build a couple more.


The cart is so useful. If you make another one consider having 4 swivel casters.

I purchased a steel tool cart and replaced the two fixed / two swivel casters with 4 swivel casters. It is so much easier to maneuver around especially in cramped spaces, which is the norm in my shop.


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Actually, it might be hard to tell from the pictures but all 4 casters are swivel and double locking. As I was researching what type to put on it, the general consensus was all 4 swivels. 

It makes moving the cart a dream! You can literally get it anywhere you want it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice job, Crick07! That looks like a great cart. I'm not a huge fan of the void in the back of the drawers. But I suppose that could hold a coiled/wrapped extension cord or something. But the overall design is very pleasing and, I'll bet, very useful. Thanks for sharing with us. I'm in need of some serious shop re-vamping. Especially now that I'll be spending so much more time in there. With everything such a pain to get to and use, my current setup just isn't nearly as efficient or user friendly as it needs to be.

That said, I really should consider making a few of these carts when I start the re-configuration process.

EDIT: Also, I really like how you orientated the face grain of the plywood on the drawers. It gives the look of some fancy curly grain and really makes for a visually pleasing piece of work. I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## philipellis (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks really good. I have a ghetto version of that. It doesn't have any drawers on mine.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I should make one of those ... it would be good practice and also provide a good mobile cart.


----------

